# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Можно ли предлагать Кришна-прасад полубогам?

## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна, дорогой Прабху! Мои Вам скромные поклоны.

Благодарю Вам за предыдущие ответы, многое оказалось полезным. Сейчас возникли такие вопросы.

1. Если у преданного Кришны есть с собой какой-либо Кришна-прасад (скажем, цветы, фрукты, сладости) и случайно он проходит мимо мурти какого-либо полубога, то может ли он предложить имеющийся прасад этому полубогу? Мотив - не ублажить полубога, а оказать почтение старшим. (Как например, если есть какой-либо прасад и есть таковая возможность, то сначала я стараюсь попросить папу, чтобы он первым попробовал его, а сам уже принимаю после него, и т.д.) Тем более, что прасад обладает духовной силой, способствует духовному прогрессу живых существ даже более могущественных, нежели человек, - значит он желаем всеми, и каждому, кто примет его, принесет пользу (даже полубогу). 

Верно ли я понимаю, что в таком случае это _не_ будет карма-кандой? Мой аргумент таков, что, как я читал в интернете, в Пури прасад (от Джаганнатх) предлагают также Дурге Деви, а лишь затем уже почитают. Причем у них это система (а не согласно времени-месту-обстоятельствам, как в моем вопросе) - значит и тем более в этом нет чего-либо особенного.

2. В обычных (не в Пури) условиях, если я оказался в описанной выше ситуации, то, предложив Кришна-прасад полубогу, могу ли я _не_ доедать его за ним, а просто оставить его более нуждающимся, голодным людям или животным (в смысле оставил и пошел себе дальше по своим делам)?

Объясните, пожалуйста, спекуляции ли это и отклонения ли? Сам думаю, что нет, ибо не нашел противоречий с гуру, садху и  шастрами.

----------

